# Paint Color Advice..



## Wiluven (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm a new home owner, 26 year old male (ie no style) Looking for a bit of advice from you interior decorators out there.

I'm painting all the common area's "Restrained Gold" (Sherwin Williams) as well as the spare bath, master bath, and most likely master bedroom. The kitchen is green, office red, spare bedroom blue.

As you can see from the pictures in the below link, the master bedroom and master bathroom is open to each other. Should I paint the master bedroom a seperate color from the bathroom or keep it the same since it's all kind of one room?

If I keep it all the same color - should I paint the 'archway' leading into the master bathroom a seperate color?

Any advice would be appreciated!

http://www.c-zone.net/prozack/house


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice color. Get the color card and go a shade lighter in the bedroom if it's a bit darker than the other rooms. Staying on the same color card will make the space appear larger. I always like to paint adjoining living space the same color. Stay away from "accent walls" and "faux treatments" in contrasting colors if you plan to sell anytime soon.


----------



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

I think that if you paint it the same colour as your bathroom which is the same colour as some other areas already in your home that you are playing it safe. At 26 I think you could take a risk or two with paint colour.  Let's take a leap and paint it chocolate brown. Do you have a Para Paints where you are? Not sure if it's only Canadian. They have a colour called Black Creek which is the most delicious brown.....very dark, very rich. Don't be afraid of the intensity of the colour, balance it with large pcs of art on the walls, some bamboo shades with a variegated colour way with a black out liner would look great and lots of lights. I would take either the Restrained Gold or a lighter version of it and put it on the bedroom ceiling. Be sure that if you go with a dark colour on the walls that you use a flat paint to see the colour on the walls at it's best.

I've just checked the para web site www.para.com and the Black Creek looks grey on my screen. It is isn't as I've used it a couple of times for clients. And Para is available in the US but I couldn't get a listing of cities. If you are unable to get Para where you are I'm sure that SW will also have many shades of dark brown to choose from.

Good luck and have fun!!

Cheers
Mary


----------

